# Laufräder für die Fanes



## tgcj (19. Mai 2013)

Mir hat's gestern bei meiner Hausrunde das hintere Laufrad zerlegt. Felge ist total krumm und an der Nabe hat's die Speichen raus gerissen. Die Felge inkl. Nabe ist also hinüber.
Jetzt benötige ich dringend einen neuen Satz. 
Hat mir vll irgend jemand eine gute Empfehlung was ich nehmen soll. Vom Gewicht her sollen sie möglichst nicht schwerer werden als der sunringle Satz (1900g), sie müssen aber definitiv stabiler ausfallen.
Hab jetzt schon mal bissl gesucht und bin auf folgende gestoßen. Was meint ihr dazu? Der Satz sollte 400 nicht übersteigen, mehr ist gerade leider nicht drin.

1. Spank Spike Race 28 Evo
2. Spank Stiffy Evo
3. Hoops - Pro 2 Evo silber - Notubes ZTR Stans Flow EX Felge
4. Spank Spoon32 Evo


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2013)

Ich würde entweder auf die Spike Race gehen oder auf die Subrosa - das von einem guten Laufradbauer (German Lightness) gebaut auf zB Hope-Naben. 

Ich habe mit beiden Felgen und Thomas von German Lightness sehr gute Erfahrungen, was meine Laufräder angeht.

Von der #3  würde ich aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen abraten ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (19. Mai 2013)

Stiffy deucht mir etwas schwer für deine Vorgaben. Vielleicht eher die Spike Evo 35AL in Betracht ziehen? Zwar schwerer als die Spike Race aber dafür deutlich mehr Maulweite. 

Ein LRS auf der Basis soll meine Flow/Hope2/DT Comp Kombination demnächst mal entlasten.


----------



## tgcj (19. Mai 2013)

Hab beim stöbern die Seite von Laufraddesign gefunden. Kennt das jemand?
Dort gibt es auch ein interessantes Angebot:
Works 4Way Pro Naben und Spank Suprossa Evo 30 AL, Sapim Race Speichen.
Könnt das jemand empfehlen?


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? So richtig günstig ist das angesichts der Komponenten nicht - da würde ich lieber zu einem renommierten Laufradbauer gehen und micht beraten lassen. Da lieber noch etwas drauflegen und einen LRS für die Ewigkeit bekommen...


----------



## tgcj (19. Mai 2013)

Welche Laufradbauer wären denn interessant für mich, bzw. an wen kann ich mich wenden? Benötige jetzt ja relativ schnell was neues denn solange kann ich nicht mehr fahren. Hab leider keinen zweiten Satz als Reserve.


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2013)

Frag mal bei Thomas nach: http://www.german-lightness.de


----------



## tgcj (19. Mai 2013)

Hab ich schonmal angeschrieben, bin gespannt auf die Antwort.
Hier im Forum im Bikemarkt ist noch ein Anbieter "Bike-Laedle", was ist davon zu halten?
Verkaufen auch komplette Sätze.


----------



## n4ppel (19. Mai 2013)

Schau doch mal bei Runterfahrer von speerlaufräder rein

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/170220-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-flow-ex-arch-ex-crest-26-650b-29er

http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/

Für 359  gibt es schon ordentliches Material


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. Mai 2013)

www.industynine.net
www.komponentix.de
Selber bauen... Die LR bekommt man auch beim ersten Mal so gut hin, dass sie lange halten. Guten Lehrgang vorausgesetzt...


----------



## ollo (20. Mai 2013)

ich würde hier mal schauen..... gerade die ETR Force Felgen sind interessant

http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&action=LAUFRADKONFIGURATOR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0Ger (20. Mai 2013)

Ich bin momentan am überlegen mir für die Fanes einen zweiten Radsatz für gelegentliche Parkbesuche zu besorgen. Leider habe ich was dieses Thema angeht keine Erfahrung. 
Meine Anforderungen wären in etwa:

Stabil
Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
Tubeless fahrbar
nicht allzu teuer


----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2013)

0Ger schrieb:


> Stabil
> Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
> Tubeless fahrbar
> nicht allzu teuer



So was in der Art als zusätzlichen LRS überlege ich auch gerade. Nicht dass ich der Subrosa keinen Park zutraue, aber um das Wechseln der Reifen zu umgehen ....

Felge: Spank Spike 
Nabe: Hope
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray (kann man zugunsten des Budgets sicher durch eine andere Kombi ersetzen, aber genau das sind aktuell meine Sorglos-Speichen)


----------



## toddy (21. Mai 2013)

tgcj schrieb:


> Mir hat's gestern bei meiner Hausrunde das hintere Laufrad zerlegt. Felge ist total krumm und an der Nabe hat's die Speichen raus gerissen. Die Felge inkl. Nabe ist also hinüber.
> Jetzt benötige ich dringend einen neuen Satz.
> Hat mir vll irgend jemand eine gute Empfehlung was ich nehmen soll. Vom Gewicht her sollen sie möglichst nicht schwerer werden als der sunringle Satz (1900g), sie müssen aber definitiv stabiler ausfallen.
> Hab jetzt schon mal bissl gesucht und bin auf folgende gestoßen. Was meint ihr dazu? Der Satz sollte 400 nicht übersteigen, mehr ist gerade leider nicht drin.
> ...



also ich bin mit 3. sehr zufrieden, an einem bike mit EX am anderen noch ohne EX 

achja, klein ist die welt, der kollege, der mir gegenüber sitzt, hat am samstag deine reverb gekauft


----------



## tgcj (21. Mai 2013)

So ich hab mich entschieden, es wird folgende Kombi:

Spank Suprossa 30AL Evo Felge schwarz
Hope Pro II Evo Naben Blau
Sapim Race 2.0/1.8/2.0 Speichen schwarz
Sapim Polyax Aluminium Nippel Blau


----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du n guten Laufradbauer hast, der den Satz venrünftig einspeicht, kannst Du da auch ne MEnge Freude mit haben ...


----------



## sportritter80 (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du stabile Felgen suchst und auch etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringen willst:
Hope Pro II EVO + Sixpack Resident Felgen
Um die 1900g + 380 EUR

Hab meine von http://www.gocycle.de/
Gute Erfahrung dort ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Mai 2013)

Nope Funworks 4 Way Naben mit Sapim Race und Sapim Laser und Track Mack Evo, läuft bei mir auf 95kg Tubeless mit yellowtape,Ventil und Milch.

Allerdings selbst aufgebaut,dauerte,machte Spaß und ist sehr gelungen was Mittigkeit und Speichenspannung angeht.


----------



## goflo (26. Oktober 2013)

Muss mal kurz den Thread hier reaktivieren.

Mir ist beim Standard-Laufradsatz (Sun Ringle Charger Pro) ne Speiche gerissen. 
Bei Bike-Components hab ich die Speichen auch gefunden...in soweit kein Thema.
Nur ist bei mir nicht die Speiche an sich gerissen, sondern der Speichennippel. Der Teller ist vom Gewinde abgerissen, heisst ich bräuchte eigentlich keine neue Speiche, sondern nur einen neuen Nippel...falls ich die Reste von der alten Speiche ab kriege.

Welche kann man da verbauen? Muss das was besonderes sein? Weil Sun Ringle Nippel hab ich jetzt z.B. bei bike-components nicht gefunden.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Thiel (26. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt eine Rückrufaktion. Wenn du die nicht einschickst, wird dir noch mehr reißen.


----------



## goflo (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tip. 
Hab den Hayes Support mal angeschrieben. Mal sehen was passiert.

*edit*
Na wunderbar.
Der Mailserver von Hayes steht bei gmx auf der Blockliste


----------



## Ropo123 (29. Oktober 2013)

Schau dir mal diesen Thread zur Rückrufaktion an.


----------

